# Eye Wear



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have recently been reminded a couple of times just how bad bands hurt when they whip back at your face one of which gave me a fat lip! Luckily it aint' been my eyes yet. I brought some new safety specks nothing to fancy nothing to cheap. The problem I have is I just can't shoot wearing them. They are optically sound "no magnification or distortion etc" but they just don't feel natural. How do you guys shoot with glasses? I really don't want to give up on them but I just can't wear them atm. I have been trying to wear them as much as possible round the house etc to adjust to them, in fact I am typing now with them on LOL! I just can't maintain accuracy with a "barrier" between my eyes and the shot.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe you're thinking about it to much and maybe you need to give a little more time to adjust.Personally I have to wear prescription glasses so its not a problem for me I used them for archery and now slingshots so maybe I adjusted automatically.Also with a four tube set up when one breaks it doesn't ever come back that far to hit the face I do not know why this is but it doesn't.... Keep at it its better in the long run.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

What style are they? There are "face-huggers" that don't impede (me, anyway). Do yours protrude from the face like goggles?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been shooting firearms for 30 years competitively so I'm so use to wearing safety glass I don't even notice them any more. Look at firearm safety glasses that are low profile and hug your face there more comfortable like trap and skeet shooters use. The lenses are better quality and tend to be clearer.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you just have to get used to them. or try a full on face shield :rofl:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Guess it's a case of wearing them till I am sick of them, they have the profile of sunglasses so I don't look to odd


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I've always wore eye protection, As soon as i started slingshootin, and the same for air rifles.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i know what you mean i have the same problem i see the glass it bothers me i dont wear eye protection one day may be a patch.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i know what you mean i have the same problem i see the glass it bothers me i dont wear eye protection one day may be a patch.


Same Here. I Can't Stand Glasses. I Had To Wear Them A Few Years Back And Was So Happy Once I Switched To Contacts. The Constant Glass/Plastic In Front Of My Eyes Is Always On My Mind. If Only They Made Safety Contacts!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> you just have to get used to them. or try a full on face shield :rofl:


LOL @ IMP looks like it is for welding dude heehee


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ryguy27 said:


> If Only They Made Safety Contacts!


they do, but they are expensive and not very good. you still have to protect the whites of your eyes.


----------

